# What is your favourite dress code to cope with the current heatwave?  2nd Div



## dimsum (27 Jul 2019)

From 2nd Division's FB page.  I'm thinking their Public Affairs staff is Air Force or trolling by this point.

https://www.facebook.com/2DivCA.2CanDiv/photos/a.166054080121277/2461138110612851/?type=3&theater


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jul 2019)

My Fav:

Sail 10 Nautical miles off any of Canada's three shores: Instant relief!

#thankyouforcoldoceaniccurrents   :cold:


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2019)

2XX PA Staff are, shall we say, unique.  Unique to the point of wondering what they're on.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 2XX PA Staff are, shall we say, unique.  Unique to the point of wondering what they're on.


Also the folks that brought you ...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jul 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 2XX PA Staff are, shall we say, unique.  Unique to the point of wondering what they're on.



Or maybe what planet they’re on...,


----------



## gcclarke (28 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> From 2nd Division's FB page.  I'm thinking their Public Affairs staff is Air Force or trolling by this point.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2DivCA.2CanDiv/photos/a.166054080121277/2461138110612851/?type=3&theater



I mean, I would certainly hope it's intentionally trolling by this point. The notion that someone could come up with the comedic gold that they've been doing accidentally is more depressing than not. I'm loving the whole "not trying to be super fucking serious all the time" approach. Since, you know, that's boring as hell.


----------



## gcclarke (28 Jul 2019)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I mean, I would certainly hope it's intentionally trolling by this point. The notion that someone could come up with the comedic gold that they've been doing accidentally is more depressing than not. I'm loving the whole "not trying to be super ******* serious all the time" approach. Since, you know, that's boring as hell.
> 
> This one's my favourite thus far.



Edit: damn it, I hit quote instead of modify.


----------



## CAFtastic (30 Jul 2019)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Edit: damn it, I hit quote instead of modify.



Found my deployment:


----------



## BDTyre (30 Jul 2019)

CAFtastic said:
			
		

> Found my deployment:



I like how JAIL, GD and SHILO are all in the same row.


----------



## gcclarke (31 Jul 2019)

First one I got was "released".


----------



## Navy_Pete (31 Jul 2019)

In case you missed the comments, here is the link to a CADPAT kilt;This is pretty funny, but think I've seen a guy rocking it to the Army run.  Utilikilts are generally the way to go!

https://www.facebook.com/2DivCA.2CanDiv/photos/p.2461474423912553/2461474423912553/?type=3&theater

ps are issued CADPAT shorts really a thing?  That's pretty sweet.  People had photos of both the green and arid patterns.


----------



## dimsum (31 Jul 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> ps are issued CADPAT shorts really a thing?  That's pretty sweet.  People had photos of both the green and arid patterns.



There are CADPAT convertible pants that zip off into shorts.  Those are mainly for the techs for working on the flightline.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> There are CADPAT convertible pants that zip off into shorts.  Those are mainly for the techs for working on the flightline.



I'm a greasy civvie now. How do I get a pair of these????


----------



## Pusser (15 Aug 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> In case you missed the comments, here is the link to a CADPAT kilt;This is pretty funny, but think I've seen a guy rocking it to the Army run.  Utilikilts are generally the way to go!



I knew a USN officer who had an "aquaflage" (USN "blueberry" disruptive pattern) kilt.  He used to wear it to Burns dinners with his mess jacket.  Priceless!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Aug 2019)

I usually sit in my office with no pants on....

that's an acceptable solution right?


----------



## FSTO (15 Aug 2019)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> I usually sit in my office with no pants on....
> 
> that's an acceptable solution right?


As long as you are not going “commando”!


----------

